# Grumpys Kilkenny Clone?



## morry (15/11/04)

Guys, 

Just wondering if any of you have ever tried grumpys kilkenny clone? I have been brewing kit recipes up till now and I wouldnt mind giving a extract brew a go. Heres the link if any of you want to comment about it:

http://www.grumpys.com.au/r1.php3?recipeid=11

Cheers, 
Sean


----------



## Batz (15/11/04)

I've tried it , and was quite nice , from a kit to that you will be amazed
Go for it !

Batz


----------



## Snow (15/11/04)

I made this last year and it was great. I followed the recipe to the letter and used the Wyeast Irish Ale Yeast. It got a silver medal in last years Qld champs. The judges said it just had a bit of a "hole" in the middle, so maybe needs a hop addition at flameout.

- Snow


----------



## SJW (15/11/04)

to turn this one into an all grainer would it be any more difficult than changing the liquid malt for a pale base malt?


----------



## Trough Lolly (15/11/04)

G'day SJW,
I've buggered around with this one a bit - to convert to all grain, I swapped the DME, LME and Crystal Malt with Pale Ale malt and some Munich...Why, 'cause that's what I had! 
Doing a 90 min full wort boil doesn't hurt either...
Drop the crystal malt and consider using some Amber Malt (I use around 300g of Bairds Amber malt) and you're getting close to the mark. Next time I might swap out some base malt and toss in some Melanoidin and Carawheat, or, lash out and do a decoction!
Irish Ale yeast and around 20 IBU of Goldings, IMHO, are a must.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## morry (15/11/04)

Well, after your replies, looks like Im going to give it a go. Put a lager on today thats now in my fridge, so I might get this one and keep it outside, seeing that the lager will take a while before I can bottle it.


----------



## vlbaby (15/11/04)

I've thought about doing the same recipe for a while myself, but I was sceptical weather it would be as creamy as the original.
Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## morry (15/11/04)

Yeah Id be keen to know this too, it says on the site to make to 24 litres or something, I wouldve thought for something like kilkenny, a smaller volume would be required.


----------



## bradmcm (15/11/04)

The "creaminess" comes from the dispense method.
You will need to use a "pocket beer engine" to get that effect.


----------



## vlbaby (15/11/04)

Excuse my ignorance, but what on earth is a pocket beer engine?


----------



## bradmcm (15/11/04)

It's a small syringe. Simply draw a few mL's of beer up into the syringe and carefully squirt it back into the beer.
It simulates the effect of the pump in a British beer engine. Nice smooth head and knocks most of the CO2 out of solution.


----------



## Snow (16/11/04)

a pocket beer engine won't make it creamy. It's nitrogen that does that. The beer engine will just give it a tighter head and lower the carbonation.

- Snow


----------



## Justin (16/11/04)

And if you don't treat that engine with respect and their is a bit too much CO2 in your beer-guess what happens 

Done that on more than one occasion.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Jovial_Monk (16/11/04)

250g dry wheat malt extract. Puts a long lasting head on any beer

Jovial Monk


----------



## morry (17/11/04)

Just a quick question. Its going to cost me $15 to get it posted out to me. Just wondering if anyone who has tried the clone can tell me what sort of malts they give you? (light, amber etc) Also the amount of hops. Or do they give you the malts as a blend, so you dont know how much is in there? 
I was just thinking, if I could make it by going down to the local HBS instead of getting it posted from adelaide, it should work out a bit cheaper.


----------



## Snow (18/11/04)

Morry why are you getting it posted to you? You should be able to get all those ingredients at your local HBS.

- Snow


----------



## jaytee (18/11/04)

I wouldn't mind a go at this myself - but looks like Grumpeys recipe is dark crystal which I don't have - would 50 or 100gm of chocolate be out of place ?


----------



## morry (18/11/04)

Snow, just wondering what sort of malt extract is used? Is it light or amber? And how much hops are we talking here? Is EBC crystal grains any different to normal crystal grain?
Thanks


----------



## neonmeate (18/11/04)

here's an interesting twist on this recipe (Choos, are you here?):

http://www.ratebeer.com/Forums/Topic-24946.htm


----------



## Jovial_Monk (18/11/04)

You can always toast lighter crystal to get darker crystal. Toast at 90C for half an hour to dry the malt, then say 90 mins at 110C, turn every 15 mins

Also, steep not boil the crystal, IMHO

Jovial Monk


----------



## jaytee (18/11/04)

Of course, toast some light crystal - I may as well take over the whole kitchen now - thanks for the idea

Might also take you up on the suggestion of the wheat DME

That 500gm of crystal does seem a lot for my taste, might take the suggestion of Amber from Trough Lolly and use 50/50 crystal and amber.


----------



## Snow (19/11/04)

morry said:


> Snow, just wondering what sort of malt extract is used? Is it light or amber? And how much hops are we talking here? Is EBC crystal grains any different to normal crystal grain?
> Thanks


 Morry,

I used Light DME for the extract and Caraaroma for the grains, which is a dark crystal at about 350 EBC, I think. EBC is the colour rating, not the brand. For hops, I used 18g Northern Brewer (9.5% AA) and 25g Challenger (7% AA) for bittering and 20g Goldings and 10g Fuggles for flavour and aroma.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## morry (19/11/04)

Thanks Snow.


----------



## morry (24/11/04)

Well, I headed down to the brewshop today and bought the ingredients. 
Will get the yeast starter on soon. Just wondering, in the grumpys procedure, it tells you to add everything and boil for 30 mins. I thought grain had to be steeped, not boiled? Is this right?


----------



## Snow (24/11/04)

Generally it should be steeped, but this method seems to work in this case. i guess it isn't boiled long enough to have a dominating tannin effect.

- Snow


----------



## morry (24/11/04)

Thanks Snow, that makes sense. Im looking forward to this brew. Ive tried two kilkenny clones thus far, hopefully its a case of 3rd time lucky.


----------



## Jase (26/11/04)

Hi There,

I made up my first Grumpy's Extrabrew - Kilkenny clone, last night, followed the included instructions, and when I did a Original Gravity test. I got 1036. 

This seems low, doesn't it? What could have cause this?

Or did I just get the wrong reading, and should try again, this arvo?

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Jase (1/12/04)

After a couple of days on sitting on 24-26 degrees, I put the ferementer in an old fridge, on Sunday, with a wet towel and ice bricks, and have managed to get the temp down to 18 degrees, activity has stopped. The gravity is 1014. It has been five days.

I decided to have a smell and taste of the brew, and was a bit surprised. It didn't smell and taste too good, quite bad actually. Not kilkenny or grumpys quality.

I followed the instructions to perfection, and am a bit suprised. I can not work it out. The only thing that I can think of, is that the kilkenny bag was open when I received it, and there was grain on the bottom of the box, and no I didn't use that grain. Any ideas on what the problems, or am I just being paranoid? I am disappointed ATM.

Also,in the past the local HBS guy suggest that I shouldn't rack, as I am kegging and it was practically the same. Any suggestions?


----------



## morry (1/12/04)

24-26 degrees is pretty high. I try and keep ales at 18-22. I put mine on yesterday and it has been between there for both days.


----------



## GMK (1/12/04)

Jase

I rack everything - much better.
I also keg - but still rack and cc for 2 weeks as well - prior to bottling - kegging.


----------



## morry (1/12/04)

Mines been fermenting for 24 hrs now and the specific gravity is 1.040. I tasted a little and its seeming promising at the moment? What are people recommendations for carbonation? These style beers usually seem to have pretty low carbonation.


----------



## kario (23/3/12)

morry said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have ever tried grumpys kilkenny clone? I have been brewing kit recipes up till now and I wouldnt mind giving a extract brew a go. Heres the link if any of you want to comment about it:
> 
> ...



I want it!....and the link aint workin'....that's a problem.....now I need my medication! Help! :blink:


----------



## bconnery (23/3/12)

kario said:


> I want it!....and the link aint workin'....that's a problem.....now I need my medication! Help! :blink:


Funny how things can change in 7 or 8 years ...


----------



## kario (23/3/12)

hehe...

What are my options now then?


----------



## np1962 (23/3/12)

kario said:


> hehe...
> 
> What are my options now then?


Recipe archived HERE


----------



## angus_grant (23/3/12)

If you want to have a look at different recipes change the "recipeid" in your browsers address bar

Kilkenny: http://web.archive.org/web/20060712031105/....php3?recipeid=11

Lowenbrau: http://web.archive.org/web/20060712031105/....php3?recipeid=10

B)


----------

